# respray needed



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

since the ***** keyed me car other day, im in deep do do, i need back quarter resprayed wivin 2wks as PV is 7/8th june.

any ideas guys, need to be a gd one though, no cowboys or tontos for that matter:lol:
everyone i taken it to,who i know is dam gd cant get me in


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Is it too deep to attempt a sanding and polishing session anyway? Might be worth a go for some pratice if your deffo getting a respray 100%?!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

giarc said:


> Is it too deep to attempt a sanding and polishing session anyway? Might be worth a go for some pratice if your deffo getting a respray 100%?!


it deffo needs respray, talked to ppl who i trust and sprayers i dont, and all say it needs respray

once i can get it booked it, then most def i shall get in some practice with wet n dry:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't believe that. You've only just got it!!!! Some jealous people around. 

Hope you get it sorted and its not too costly.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Can't believe that. You've only just got it!!!! Some jealous people around.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted and its not too costly.


nah my b1tch of a misses:lol::lol:


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

i hope you slapped her!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> nah my b1tch of a misses:lol::lol:


Bloody hell!

You got caught slippin' her mum one or summin':doublesho


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> You got caught slippin' her mum one or summin':doublesho


lol, thats not half of it, had police ere twice, needed to be protected, well u cant smack a woman like. shes keyed the car and then booted it cause i wouldnt come bk in, had 2 sit in car as had a drink until it wore off, cops came back as she kicked off again, i asked them to breath test me to see if i cud make a getaway, luckily was clear, so made a quick getaway:lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> lol, thats not half of it, had police ere twice, needed to be protected, well u cant smack a woman like. shes keyed the car and then booted it cause i wouldnt come bk in, had 2 sit in car as had a drink until it wore off, cops came back as she kicked off again, i asked them to breath test me to see if i cud make a getaway, luckily was clear, so made a quick getaway:lol:


get out while your still alive,mad woman


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

scott. said:


> get out while your still alive,mad woman


ah i did leave, but ppl always allowed a chance to change, shes at last chance saloon, ive banned her from drinking and ive moved all my stuff out,so anymore and i shall be following my stuff again:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter has come to rescue yet again. car going in wednes for respray,and peter is valeting friday:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

only glad to help mate


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> only glad to help mate


cheers again pete, cant wait to get my baby back, and i know mileage so no joyriding round swansea when u pick it up:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

damn , never mind ill have to watch out for the speed cameras


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> damn , never mind ill have to watch out for the speed cameras


:doublesho:doublesho
yeah, get ya best glasses on boyo:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol ive told him not to wash the car ill do that when i get it back to the old mans house


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> lol ive told him not to wash the car ill do that when i get it back to the old mans house


cheers pete, a star as usual:thumb::thumb:


----------

